# RP50 - Did not get it



## Nick1911 (23 Apr 2009)

Was made redundant (17 years) after a very messy, protracted legal battle with my former employer. I got all monies due however they did not issue a RP50. 

Does this have any implications for me? 

To be honest I could not give a rat's This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language about implications for them - I suspect they will not be able to claim the 60% rebate on statutory without this form however I am just intersted in implications for me.

I suspect the inept cretins in HR (in the UK) overlooked this fact. Don't you just hate UK HR people!!!!

NickJ, Cork


----------



## Welfarite (23 Apr 2009)

http://www.entemp.ie/employment/redundancy/guidelines.htm


----------



## Nick1911 (23 Apr 2009)

Thanks, therefore no implication for me?


----------



## Welfarite (23 Apr 2009)

Nick1911 said:


> .I got all monies due however they did not issue a RP50.


Guess no implications but not an expert, just read this from link....'Employee's Application for Lump Sum from the Social Insurance Fund - when an employee has been made redundant but the employer has failed to pay the statutory redundancy lump sum, the employee can apply, on this form, to have the lump sum paid from the Social Insurance Fund.'


----------



## Calebs Dad (23 Apr 2009)

No implecations for you....................there are for the employer for there refund


----------

